# Matagorda



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

We tried to fish the surf, too much weed. We went to the jetties and caught 2 small sharks and a 39" red.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice fish! I see you got the pic posting down


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*First*

First picture I've posted. I hope to get back down there in September.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like ya'll salvaged the day. A few more weeks and those should start their annual run.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe I'll get lucky enough to get down there again and find them biting? It's pretty easy fishing on the Jetty, especially if they were really biting.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice fish. I hope I can head down to the surf soon without drowning in weed and get my own. Haven't caught a red since November:headknock

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## P3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone know how the weed is in the surf? Is it fishable? I'm headed down tomorrow.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

talked to someone there today. cant keep casted rods out due to grass


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Weed report*

I have some family going down there this weekend. I hope they come back with a good report and fish to share?


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Im headed down there this weekend to the RV park , Hope their biting !!!!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Surf*

Well they were catching them in the green water this weekend I wish I could catch it green to the at least once.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Fished all weekend. Trout weren't being caught on Sunday when the water was real pretty. We caught them on Saturday morning when it was pretty sandy.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

We fished all weekend also, couldn't get into them. We hit 12 places saturday, saw a few groups with quite a few trout, it was hit and miss. Sunday was a bust for everybody i think. Beautiful water, nothing feeding. Miles of mullet in the surf, from the entrance to 14 miles to where we turned around on sunday. The pogeys where thick in some places also. It was our worst weekend fishing the Matagorda surf in years. Just couldn't get into the groove. A month ago, we could throw anything at them and catch them. It was just one of those weekends for us. We will get them next time, cant wait. Some of our best trips where in the evening, with a high tide in the evening, in emerald green super clear water! You never know till you go.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

They caught trout Sunday morning on croakers until the tide went out? I guess they were lucky and hit a good spot?


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

We fishing Sunday in matagorda. 30 trout on topwater and plum chartreuse flats minnows. Guys with bait caught very little around us.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I wish I would have been there, they said it was beautiful.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, sometimes I look at surf fishing like crappie fishing. Hit bunch of spots till you find them. Theres been times a fifty yard move meant non stop action catching specks for us! Today it was even flatter..like a sheet of glass this morning. Now the sargassum is gone but there is this dang clear stringy weed piled up thick in the guts. I dont know if I have ever seen that stuff in matty, or at least in that amount. I also dont think ive ever seen that amount of people surf fising for trout, holidays included, it was crazy.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I wonder why there were so many people down there? Maybe everyone decided summer is about over???


----------

